

Be careful with your face at airports. TSA is looking for "micro-expressions" - waffle_ss
http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/19/opinions/handeyside-tsa-spot-program/index.html

======
bediger4000
How do "micro-expressions" differ from Orwell's "facecrime"?

For that matter, how do "micro-expressions" differ from the DPRK (North Korea)
crime of "half-hearted clapping"
([http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/12/12...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/12/12/even-
by-north-korean-standards-this-announcement-of-jang-song-thaeks-execution-is-
intense/))? Is there a univerally-accepted set of "bad" "micro-expressions",
or is this just another inconsitently applied administrative judgement?

------
dekhn
Any attempt to "be careful" would likely show up in the form of unconcious
micro-expressions, so it's probably better to not be careful.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Fight the system; arrive drunk.

~~~
err4nt
A macroexpression

